# Brown or black gloves with black overcoat?



## Oxonian (May 1, 2007)

I received a nice pair of black leather gloves for Christmas. "I thought you could wear them with your nice black coat" my mother said. I'm wondering if I should exchange them for brown gloves, though?

Are gloves supposed to match the overcoat?


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

For some reason, black gloves always remind me of murder and thievery. I always stay with shades of brown, even if that means wearing brown with a black or grey coat.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I always wear black gloves with my black coats.

Cruiser


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I always wear black gloves with my black coats.
> Cruiser


+1. Don't even think of wearing brown gloves with a black coat.


----------



## Larey (Dec 1, 2007)

*Match*

+1 Black coat = black gloves (sometimes looking like murder and thievery can be a good thing)


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

A related question, I am partial to woolen gloves. I find them light, comfortable and warm. Are woolen gloves sartorially questionable when combined with an overcoat and suit/tie underneath?


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Scrumhalf said:


> A related question, I am partial to woolen gloves. I find them light, comfortable and warm. Are woolen gloves sartorially questionable when combined with an overcoat and suit/tie underneath?


I would always choose leather gloves with an overcoat and suit. IMHO woollen gloves are better with more casual outerwear such as Barbours.


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

Black or gray, not brown.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I too generally choose leather gloves with a topcoat; however, I also choose function over form in such matters. I have a great pair of woolen gloves from Eddie Bauer that I often wear while engaged in amateur astronomy because of the warmth they provide. If it's cold enough and I'm going to be outside for very long I'll put those puppies on in a heartbeat without regard for the material.

Cruiser


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I have a great pair of woolen gloves from Eddie Bauer that I often wear while engaged in amateur astronomy because of the warmth they provide.
> Cruiser


I thought home telescopes were for peering in the bedroom windows of neighbouring broads!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I would wear black gloves. And if it was very cold and I had to be out for any length of time, I wouldn't hesitate to wear wool gloves. I like to be warm and comfortable.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

You should wear black gloves with a black coat, but that is not because the coat is black, but because with a black coat you will be wearing black shoes. Gloves traditionally coordinate with shoes.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Woolen gloves are for casual wear.


----------



## ultra (May 28, 2006)

No question: black.


----------



## larsrindsig (Dec 31, 2006)

Trimmer said:


> Gloves traditionally coordinate with shoes.


Yes - my vote's for this also.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

but what if your suit is navy and shoes are brown cordovan?


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Trimmer said:


> You should wear black gloves with a black coat, but that is not because the coat is black, but because with a black coat you will be wearing black shoes. Gloves traditionally coordinate with shoes.


I disagree I think gloves should coordinate with the coat.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I coordinate the color of my gloves with the color of my shoes, regardless of the color of the coat or other garments.


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

In my book, Mum was right.

Black overcoat- black leather gloves
Grey overcoat- depends on shoes
Camel overcoat- brown leather gloves
Casual attire- woolen gloves


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My advice to the OP is similiar to that offered to my own grown children, "Dammit, listen to your mother!" (winks)
Seriously, match the gloves with your coat.


----------



## Max Inseam (Oct 9, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I too generally choose leather gloves with a topcoat; however, I also choose function over form in such matters. I have a great pair of woolen gloves from Eddie Bauer that I often wear while engaged in amateur astronomy because of the warmth they provide. If it's cold enough and I'm going to be outside for very long I'll put those puppies on in a heartbeat without regard for the material.
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser, no question that warmth is an important factor is selecting gloves, though I am curious why you would wear a dress topcoat when engaged in astronomy. In any event, I would suggest investing in a pair of glove liners, which I think you will find will substantially boost the insulating effect of leather gloves without impairing their appearance.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I match glove colour to shoes/belt rather than to overcoat. Leather items should co-ordinate with each other (though I can't be bothered to go to the extent of matching watch straps).


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I coordinate my gloves and hat to the overcoat.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Max Inseam said:


> Cruiser, no question that warmth is an important factor is selecting gloves, though I am curious why you would wear a dress topcoat when engaged in astronomy. In any event, I would suggest investing in a pair of glove liners, which I think you will find will substantially boost the insulating effect of leather gloves without impairing their appearance.


I don't wear a topcoat while engaged in astronomy. What I said was that I have woolen gloves that I often wear while engaged in astronomy that I have also worn with a topcoat on a couple of occasions. I have cold weather gear that I wear for astronomy that is much warmer than a topcoat will ever be, more suited for the Arctic than the office. This includes the aforementioned glove liners.

In fact, in really cold weather when I'm out under the stars in the middle of the night I don't wear gloves at all but rather mittens. Not only are mittens much warmer than gloves but they can also be taken on and off more easily and quickly in the cold and dark. Since use of the fingers is so important when using small eyepieces and computer controls, some mittens have velcro secured pieces so that the fingers can be exposed briefly without removing the entire mitten. With glove liners on under the mittens one maintains the finger dexterity needed to push small buttons, etc. without exposing the skin.

Cruiser


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

While I swear by glove liners too, for this same reason, Cruiser (well, not telescopes anymore, but various other outdoor stuff where I need to occasionallty remove gloves/mittens but still want some coveragge), depending on controsl you're using, might be able to use a pair of shooting mittens to lessen your exposure even more. They split off not jsut the thumb, but the forefinger into seperate fingers, and then other three in regular mitten style. This gives you more dexterity, but still keeps warm (shootesr use them, with guns with big enough trigger guards, to shoot without removing but still have the extra warmth of mittens). Can find them very cheap at surplus stores, might be worth trying to see if they'd work for you.

Anwyay, back on topic.  With a short coat I might coordinate with shoes, but with longer topcoat I'm more likely to choose gloves based on the color of the coat than the shoes. Esp as good chance I'm just wearing plain black rubber overshoes over some nice dress shoes, so by that rule, would always be wearing black rubber gloves to match the overshoes.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

JayJay said:


> I coordinate the color of my gloves with the color of my shoes, regardless of the color of the coat or other garments.


+1 for me


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

While black gloves with black overcoat is fine, I sometimes like to do burgundy gloves with black coats.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> I thought home telescopes were for peering in the bedroom windows of neighbouring broads!


That's when you need the black gloves to go with the black raincoat. lol.

Mychael


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's a possible solution of what color to wear in a pair of black and tan gloves:
https://imageshack.us


----------

